# Glue for fragging



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I fragged a few bits of my chalice last week and it seems like no matter what I do, eventually the pieces come off of the plug. 
I don't know if it's because the backs are extra slimy or because I'm using dollar store glue. I've always heard the type of glue doesn't matter, as long as it's cyano-acrylate gel, which this is. Any suggestions?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How are you gluing them? Do you pat dry the back of the frag first? If it's wet, the water will cure the glue before it has a chance to bond to the frag.

In cases where they're really difficult to stick on the plug, I'll make a sandwich of frag-glue-epoxy putty-glue-frag plug. The epoxy putty just gives a form fitting surface for the glue on either side to stick to.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been dabbing it with paper towels but as soon as I get the water off, slime replaces it 
Hmmm, I didn't know about the sandwich method  I thought about just forming a base mold of epoxy but they're so fragile, I worry about having to push on the top to form an indentation. At the very least, I have to get new epoxy, mine is old and is harder than when it was fresh...hope MOPS is open today!
Thanks, Eric!



ameekplec. said:


> How are you gluing them? Do you pat dry the back of the frag first? If it's wet, the water will cure the glue before it has a chance to bond to the frag.
> 
> In cases where they're really difficult to stick on the plug, I'll make a sandwich of frag-glue-epoxy putty-glue-frag plug. The epoxy putty just gives a form fitting surface for the glue on either side to stick to.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

use *thick gel super glue*. I usually make a whole in putty, put inside small amount of glue >> >>>> coral inside >>>>close putty around>>>put glue under putty and after that attach all pieces to the LR

Do not use glue in small tubes (4 in one pack). It is like a water (impossible to use)
buy just in dollar store. It is 1$, but in other places 2+

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That's the one I'm using...there's just soooo much slime. I used a whole tube for 3 frags and they still came off!



sig said:


> use *thick gel super glue*. I usually make a whole in putty, put inside small amount of glue >> >>>> coral inside >>>>close putty around>>>put glue under putty and after that attach all pieces to the LR
> 
> Do not use glue in small tubes (4 in one pack). It is like a water (impossible to use)
> buy just in dollar store. It is 1$, but in other places 2+


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe it is different for different types of corals. I found with some of my finger leathers/colt, nothing held them down so I gave up. Other stuff glues up fine. Just did some yellow polyps and pulsing xenia this morning.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

50seven said:


> Maybe it is different for different types of corals. I found with some of my finger leathers/colt, nothing held them down so I gave up. Other stuff glues up fine. Just did some yellow polyps and pulsing xenia this morning.


For soft coral like that, you should use an elastic band or fishing line and let them attach on their own.

As for other types, I've found the two best on the market to be the blueline coral glue and the ecotech coral glue (Cg). I haven't run into any of the problems you mention, and I've done a lot of frags


----------

